# BPD Physical at BPD Headquarters



## hunter617 (Mar 15, 2005)

What does the Physical exam consist of at BPD Headquarters?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

hunter617 said:


> What does the Physical exam consist of at BPD Headquarters?


Why, did you hear that they are scheduling some????


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

hearing, vision, coordination, grab balls and cough....same as a regular physician...but u have to dress nice and be polite and u prob. shouldn't tell them about all of the unprotected sex u've been having in the combat zone, they don't prescribe topical cream, I tried.


----------



## hunter617 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------

